# iTunes won't burn a CD for me =(



## zabs3205 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok this problem has been brought up before but every solution doesn't work for me. This is the down low:

1) When I open iTunes, it comes up with the small window saying "The registry settings used by the iTunes drivers for importing and burning CDs & DVDs are missing. This can happen as a result of installing other CD burning software. Please reinstall iTunes"

2) Whenever I try to burn a CD, a error appears where the "time left" for a song usually displays. It says instead "Disc Recording Not Found"

3) My CD/DVD drive works perfectly fine. Nothing wrong with it in the Device Manager and it shows up in My Computer.

4) I can burn CDs in Windows Media Player, but iTunes has all my stuff so that's why I use it.



Things I've tried to correct it:

1) A different CD

2) Lower the burn speed

3) Delete LowerFilters and UpperFilters

4) Reboot and repair iTunes

5) Install an earlier version of iTunes

Basically I've tried everything and it doesn't work. I'm using Windows 7 Home Premium on a Sony Vaio VGN-NR285E.

Here's the Diagnostics I ran for iTunes if that helps:

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Edition (Build 7600)
Sony Corporation VGN-NR285E
iTunes 9.0.2.25
QuickTime 7.6.5
FairPlay 1.5.23
Apple Application Support 1.1.0
iPod Updater Library 9.0d11
CD Driver 2.2.0.1
CD Driver DLL 2.1.1.1
Apple Mobile Device 2.6.0.32
Apple Mobile Device Driver 1.45.0.0
Bonjour 1.0.6.2 (118.5)

iTunes Serial Number EE862C9079BE0998

Current user is not an administrator.
The current local date and time is 2010-01-14 11:21:45.
iTunes is not running in safe mode.

Video Display Information

Intel Corporation, Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Intel Corporation, Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family


**** External Plug-ins Information ****

No external plug-ins installed.

iPodService 9.0.2.25 is currently running.
iTunesHelper 9.0.2.25 is currently running.
Apple Mobile Device service 2.50.39.0 is currently running.

**** CD/DVD Drive Tests ****

No drivers in LowerFilters.
No drivers in UpperFilters.
Failed loading CD / DVD drives, error -43. Try doing a repair install on iTunes from the Add or Remove Programs control panel.

The last failed audio CD burn had error code 4450(0x00001162). It happened on drive D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ870QJ on CDR media at speed 24X.




PLEASSSEEE help me. It's getting a tad annoying hahaha.


----------



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

I have Itunes and I have never used it to burn CD's - I think most everyone knows it's a terrible app to burn with. For me it's really good for one thing -syncing songs to Ipod.
Try the free Jet Player - http://www.jetaudio.com/download/
There's nothing it won't burn or play - it has extras like BBE - equalizer settings - etc.
You don't have to import all your folders - just right click over the folder you want to burn and select "create an audio cd"
It doesn't store them in the library - and it's also one of the best movie players I have used.
Hope this helps


----------



## Deersindal (Jan 14, 2010)

have you tried looking at this apple support page for this?

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2372


----------



## zabs3205 (Jan 6, 2010)

yes i have but it didn't work


----------



## zabs3205 (Jan 6, 2010)

I just may try that. Just really wish I could figure out what's the issue with my iTunes


----------

